# Grass Type Identification



## Pjl69 (Jun 23, 2017)

I was hoping to get some assistance on identifying two different types of grass growing in my yard. I live in the North East in New Jersey and attached the two pictures of the grass below. Thank You


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grass Id is really hard. The top one looks like a tall fescue type and the bottom a fine fescue or ryegrass. Are these giving you any problems?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Like Gman said grass ID is tough.

I would say the very best way to know what kind of grass you have is to do a full renovation. Then you will know what your dealing with. This is the reason I do not like sod. You have no idea what your getting.


----------



## Pjl69 (Jun 23, 2017)

g-man said:


> Grass Id is really hard. The top one looks like a tall fescue type and the bottom a fine fescue or ryegrass. Are these giving you any problems?


The top picture is performing well with no problems at all. The bottom picture with the finer grass blades is browning and is spreading and not confined to one area.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

As others have said grass ID using pics is very difficult to do. I find that tall fescue is easier to identify than anything else because of the distinct veins. 
I do see some boat shaped tips in your pic which indicates KBG (but could also be Poa A. or Poa Triv) and I think I see some tall fescue. The 2nd pic looks like fine fescue but tough to tell especially since you say it's spreading. Fescue is a bunch grass that doesn't spread (although there are creeping red fescues that might spread a little). Take a further away shot of the spreading stuff and a macro shot (or look at the blades up close).

Hope this pic below can help:
_Left Kentucky bluegrass, right tall fescue, center perennial ryegrass_
[IMG=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--F-mK2PMr9c/TmwVUy0Tm-I/AAAAAAAABrs/u7jvNJOBPq8/s1600/veination2.bmp][/IMG]

Another good resource: http://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/factsheets/cool-season-turfgrasses-id

and https://turf.purdue.edu/tool/index.html


----------



## Pjl69 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank for your reply. When I said it was spreading it was in reference to being asked if I was experiencing any problems with the grass and I am with the thinner bladed grass where it is browning and is getting worse, by spreading outward from where it originated.

I will take a look at all the links you provided to try to further identify the grass type. Thanks.


----------

